# Lord of the Rings — THE MUSICAL



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes friends, somebody made LOTR into a musical!

*Gandalf in Greasepaint* (or, *Does Frodo Live?*)
The Lord of the Rings musical (yep, musical) moves heaven and Middle-earth to do the trilogy justice
By RICHARD CORLISS/TORONTO

Posted Sunday, Mar. 19, 2006

In eerie strobe light, a black rider rears its steed (a man and puppet on stilts), sending fearful hobbits scurrying. Dead men rise from the Marshes (a roiling silver sheet) to make war against Sauron's legions. In the Mountains of Moria, Gandalf battles the enormous Balrog (an Erector-set confection with steaming orange eyes) as the sound effects roar and a strong wind gusts from the stage, spraying the audience with a blizzard of black confetti. As for Frodo, he not only lives, he also sings in the new version of The Lord of the Rings, opening this week at the Princess of Wales Theatre in Toronto.

Full article (and well worth the read!) at

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1174695,00.html

Barley


----------

